# Wound Care - wound care only



## Cindy Whitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Can you please tell me if there is a specific code for wound care only. My understanding and all the information I find says bill an E&M visit when cleaning and rebandaging a wound. My doctor insists that there is a wound care code to bill. I don't think there is. Can you add some clarification please.  

Thank you
Cindy Whitt, CPC 
Family Medicine


----------



## syllingk (Jun 21, 2012)

97597-97606 Treatment of Wounds.  This range might be what he is thinking of.


----------



## CoumbaSam (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you look into debridement?


----------



## Cindy Whitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I think those are the codes to which he is referring.  However, he is not doing any debridement, removal of tissue, or therapy.  He is only cleaning and re-bandaging the wound. So, my understanding is you cannot use these, but I think he still believes you can.  There was an article in the AAPC Coding Edge, June 2011, which addressed this and from the way I understand what he is doing, according to that article you only bill E&M.


----------



## grth97 (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure what carrier you have. Below is a link from our carrier. Also check your LCD. Ours is very clear that you cannot charge the wound care codes when only cleaning and dressing wounds. You are correct with only charging the E/M service.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/training/on_demand/woundcare-ondemand.shtml


----------



## johnstond (Aug 5, 2012)

*Debbie J*

Sorry this is a late reponse. I have not been reading all forum categories lately.  I do mostly surgery billing and my surgeons see a lot of patients for "wounds" (mostly ulcers in diabetic patients).  They do some treatments in the office:

Debridement-subcutaneous tissue (includes dermis and epidermis) CPT 11042; first 20 sq. cm. or less

Debridement- dermis and epidermis only. CPT 97597 (must use instruments such as scalpel and forceps or scissors) 20 sq. cm. or less.

Removal of devitalized tissue from wound (dermis and epidermis only). CPT 97602 ( no instruments used) 

There is more detailed description in the CPT  book for these codes, but the bottom line is that your provider need to document "exactly what was done" beyond changing the dressing (part of the E/M service).


----------

